# Best all round lens to use for Nikon D80



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I'm going on a photo shoot on Saturday to Chinatown
I have three lenses, But I only want to take one,
Which lens do you think would be the best lens to take to use with my Nikon D80?

Nikon AF-S Nikkor 18-55G ED II f/3.5-5.6

Nikon AF- Nikkor 50D f/1.8 

Nikon AF Nikkor 28-70mm f/3.5-4.5D


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

That is an extremely personal sort of question depending on 'vision' and way of seeing the world and the sort of images you typically try to capture. For the experience you describe I personally would take my tried and true trusty favourite 70-300 Macro Sigma if I could only take one lens - it sees the world just like I do, so to speak...... It's a lens that wouldn't suit everyone....... . But then I wouldn't want to take any of the glass you list - just wouldn't work for me.....


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I used to pack around all that glass and gave it up. I can do most of what I want with my Nikon Coolpix 8800 and my new Nikon Coolpix P500, From macro to 36 X zoom that weighs little to pack around and gets me more shots today than all that glass I packed around for twenty years ever did in an instant without switching or carrying lenses at all. YMMV, but each to their own.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Depends completely on the shots you want to get. If you want wide, you need your 18-55. That lens will be the best all-around since you can also do a little bit of zooming. 

If you want more street photography style and portraits, then the 50mm is the way to go. 

Tough call for sure. Lately I've just been taking my 50mm f/1.4. Light, fast, and sharp. But I do love wide shots, so sometimes I kick myself for leaving the wide zoom at home.

Edit: the 28-70mm is definitely out. The 18-55 almost covers that range and that extra 15mm on the long end won't really make that much of a difference I don't think.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

Lawrence said:


> I'm going on a photo shoot on Saturday to Chinatown
> I have three lenses, But I only want to take one,
> Which lens do you think would be the best lens to take to use with my Nikon D80?
> 
> ...


Unfortunately you've got three lenses that overlap, so there's not much of a selection. I'd probably go with the 18-55 which gives you a 35mm equivalent of 27-80.


----------



## chrisburke (May 11, 2010)

The 18-55 is just a crappy lens.. It's a kit lens.. Cheap and mass produced.. Personally when I am just walking around, I like my 50 f1.8, because it's so crisp.. But if you are looking at close up shots, it'll do you no good.. Of the choices you have, I'd bring the 28-70


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

chrisburke said:


> The 18-55 is just a crappy lens.. It's a kit lens.. Cheap and mass produced.. Personally when I am just walking around, I like my 50 f1.8, because it's so crisp.. But if you are looking at close up shots, it'll do you no good.. Of the choices you have, I'd bring the 28-70


You realize that the 50 1.8 and the 28-70 are also cheap, mass-produced lenses right? Both are around the same price as the kit lens. 

As for sharpness, the 50 will be a bit more sharp because of the nature of primes vs zooms, but all three lenses are capable of good, sharp photos. Stopping down can do wonders. 

I have a 16x20 print on my wall that was taken with the Canon kit lens. I've sold 25 of them. Sharp as can be with great colours. 

Lastly, with the 28 the OP would lose the wide end and only gain 15mm on the long end. Doesn't make sense to use that unless big aperture at the long end is important. And even then it's less than a stop difference.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

okcomputer said:


> You realize that the 50 1.8 and the 28-70 are also cheap, mass-produced lenses right? Both are around the same price as the kit lens.
> 
> As for sharpness, the 50 will be a bit more sharp because of the nature of primes vs zooms, but all three lenses are capable of good, sharp photos. Stopping down can do wonders.
> 
> ...


I think I'll take my 50 f/1.8D, I love how much lighter and compact my camera is with the 50 f/1.8 lens.
The Nikon 28-70mm f/3.5-4.5 is a pretty hefty lens, Got a deal on it though, Got it for $79. on ebay.
Not bad, Considering it's made in Japan (Circa 1991-1999)
Also, I just noticed that the 28-70 is a tight fit in my Lowepro TLZ mini camera bag

Anyways, Thanks for the replies, It helped me decide.


----------



## chrisburke (May 11, 2010)

okcomputer said:


> You realize that the 50 1.8 and the 28-70 are also cheap, mass-produced lenses right? Both are around the same price as the kit lens.
> 
> As for sharpness, the 50 will be a bit more sharp because of the nature of primes vs zooms, but all three lenses are capable of good, sharp photos. Stopping down can do wonders.
> 
> ...


I don't know tat I stated the other lenses were great.. I merely said tag the 18-55 sucks.. Yes, the other 2 are cheap, but the 50 is a much better lens and is one tat is loved by all.. Most protogs carry them... Can't say I know many pros who carry the 18-55...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

chrisburke said:


> I don't know tat I stated the other lenses were great.. I merely said tag the 18-55 sucks.. Yes, the other 2 are cheap, but the 50 is a much better lens and is one tat is loved by all.. Most protogs carry them... Can't say I know many pros who carry the 18-55...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I think _that_ the 50mm is a good lens and it was the one I basically suggested the OP take out. You stated the kit lens is poorly made and I was just stating that the 50mm is essentially of the same quality.

A lot of photographers I know do have the 50mm f/1.8, but they curse its build quality and focus ring & speed. Thus many of them upgrade to the 1.4 version and even 1.2 on Canon if they really like the focal length.

In the end, I think the 50mm is the right choice - compact, light, sharp, and great in low light. It's also a really nice focal length. Good luck in Chinatown, Lawrence!


----------



## chrisburke (May 11, 2010)

okcomputer said:


> I think _that_ the 50mm is a good lens and it was the one I basically suggested the OP take out. You stated the kit lens is poorly made and I was just stating that the 50mm is essentially of the same quality.
> 
> A lot of photographers I know do have the 50mm f/1.8, but they curse its build quality and focus ring & speed. Thus many of them upgrade to the 1.4 version and even 1.2 on Canon if they really like the focal length.
> 
> In the end, I think the 50mm is the right choice - compact, light, sharp, and great in low light. It's also a really nice focal length. Good luck in Chinatown, Lawrence!


Mmm.. Would love the 1.4 ... But so I'm still just getting off the ground as a business, and so far any money made has gone to other toys.. And bills... But that's why I started it, to make a little extra money to buy toys


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisburke (May 11, 2010)

chrisburke said:


> Mmm.. Would love the 1.4 ... But I'm still just getting off the ground as a business, and so far any money made has gone to other toys.. And bills... But that's why I started it, to make a little extra money to buy toys
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

okcomputer said:


> I think _that_ the 50mm is a good lens and it was the one I basically suggested the OP take out. You stated the kit lens is poorly made and I was just stating that the 50mm is essentially of the same quality.
> 
> A lot of photographers I know do have the 50mm f/1.8, but they curse its build quality and focus ring & speed. Thus many of them upgrade to the 1.4 version and even 1.2 on Canon if they really like the focal length.
> 
> In the end, I think the 50mm is the right choice - compact, light, sharp, and great in low light. It's also a really nice focal length. Good luck in Chinatown, Lawrence!


I just hope the weather cooperates, Snow flakes don't look very nice when I'm going to be
attempting to photograph dragons and people in costumes at a Chinese New Years parade.

I'll take along my little SD1000 Digital ELPH too just in case it gets too messy for the DSLR.

Thanks again



> The Dragon dancers parade is one of the most spectacular events of the Chinese new year. Where good luck is wished to merchants and store owners along their way and lots and lots of fire crackers explode all over the place.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I ended up taking both cameras but I wished I'd have brought the 28-70 lens,
Oh well, Next time I'll bring it along.

Here's a link to the Toronto Photo Club and all the photos everyone uploaded of the event.

My photographer name on there is "Big Foot"

Photos - Toronto Photographic (Toronto, ON) - Meetup


----------

